# Float Hooks for Pompano



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

There was a discussion in another thread about some float hooks for Pompano, and I thought I would share what I've come up with;
I found these floats a while back. I want to say they came out of the Crappie rigging section in a Dicks or Bass Pro... They are oblong, and are 6.3mm thick by 13.6mm long, and with a little careful boring out, will fit over the eye of a #4 and #6 wide gap light wire kahle from Mustad. 
A tiny bit of hot glue applied with a toothpick, and they stay in place just fine. They are, to my eye, just about the right size for Hatteras sized Pompano.
I'll be trying these out for the first time this coming week down in Hatteras.

I also found these egg-shaped floats with a hook and some nylon flash already embedded, that I have used with some success down there. (Better down in Florida though!) 
Sometimes I'll put one of those on the upper snood, and leave the lower snood plain to lie down on the bottom... The pre-made egg-shaped ones are about the size of a pretty good sized sand flea.

TjB


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice tom, those look good. is that float buoyant enough to float a flea off the bottom? i only ask b/c the float is somewhat small. might want to check when u r down at the ocean (poor man's check is to put a grape the size of a sand flea u are fishing on the hook and throw it into a water glass)

also, my 2c, but i like the eagle claw lazer sharp kahles (bronze or nickel), sharper than mustads out of the box....


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I got some of those oblong floats when I was in West Virgina 5 years ago and only have ONE left - been trying to find them
at all the big box stores for the past 2 years with no results. I forget what they are used for - trout or crappie maybe ?
I found some small 1/2" round floats on ebay that would work but I would really prefer the oblong ones like you show.
good job !!

Here is what I found on ebay - a bit pricey?, $10.00 for 25. (Made by "Plastilite Corp.) They do come with little sticks to hold them secure.








and this is what I found at Dick's closeout sale table for 99 cents each. ($0.99)
So will use that as a pattern to go by for some future rigs. But I think the float should be attached to the hook eye.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Do a google search for " jansnetcraft bait rig floats"


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Really like the egg shaped one, probably catch with or without bait


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"is that float buoyant enough to float a flea off the bottom? "

Dayum!!!

I KNEW there was some logic I was missing in this equation!

I made sure the hooks floated with the float attached, did not think about the weight of the flea.

_Cut to tomorrow morning's coffee project as I see if they still float with a piece of FishBites on the hook..._


----------



## Tc27612 (May 4, 2011)

Man. Those look good. Check this video out. Guy is a commercial pomp fisherman in Fla. makes very informative videos. 


http://youtu.be/ZkKRA9pJS5s


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Check out Mad River Manufacturing- A bunch of different sizes and colors for floating beads.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

yum,
tasty treats,
thanks,
bookmark added...



Phaedrus said:


> Check out Mad River Manufacturing- A bunch of different sizes and colors for floating beads.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

OK, so I figured I would report back post trip...
They did indeed float, but I can only assume that they would float a Flea, because in a whole week on Hatteras I never found one single Flea!
And I promise, this is not my first trip to this Flea Rodeo! 

But they certainly did float a piece of Shrimp the same size as your average Flea, and they worked out pretty swell.

Rough conditions for Pomp Fishing most of the week, pretty good wind, pretty high surf, but we did manage 2 dinners and a lunch with Pompano.
Mostly smaller ones, (2 for a meal) with one good sized one (1 lbs) mixed in and on a couple of days a bunch of small mullet mixed in.

But at least I can report good results with the floats...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

puffers chewed the heck of my float hooks on friday, left their teeth marks all over it. did manage to catch 2 foul hooked mini pomps on the float hooks which goes along with the claim that the pomps swim up to investigate and get foul hooked. both of my "bigger" pomps were on a simple beaded hook, 6mm orange with live flea on #2 gami circle


----------

